# [SOLVED] Card error (SDHC)



## 7lerrad (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a GE digital A950 camera. When camera is first turned on, "card error", displays. The trouble shooting manual says that the card is not formatted. I have used the camera for many months before this error message came up. After that message comes up it switches to another message (not included in manual), "Warning this card cannot be read". If I try to format the card, the expected message of "warning all files will be deleted", comes up, which I don't care if they are deleted, so I click ok. But then the message that this card cannot be read repeats itself. I have downloaded photos from card to my computer using the SD slot and have removed batteries from camera when not in use for an extended period of time but the camera has always worked after reinstalling those components. Would sure appreciate any help.

Thanks, 

Darrell


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Card error (SDHC)*

Hi & welcome to TSF :wave:

I have no idea what is going on. What you have to do first is to sort out which is at fault. Is it the camera or the card.

Can you try a different card in the camera or the card in another camera?
What size is the card? is it too big for the camera - I did do a Google to find the maximum capacity for that camera but no luck...Check your hand book.

Normally, it is recommended that deleting and formatting is done in the camera rather than the computer. However, The only thing suggest it try and 'delete' (not format yet) the images in the computer instead. Then use 'Windows Explorer' to see if any files did not get deleted. It could be that the attributes of one or more files have been set to 'read only' 

If, after doing a delete, and all seems to be deleted, format the card (fat32) in the computer and then try formatting in camera.

If you suspect the card to be at fault, the prices have dropped dramatically and a replacement card shouldn't break the bank!

Have a read of this thread by Done_Fishin. It may help.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Card error (SDHC)*

Take a good look at the connections just in case you have a mechanical fault .. both camera and card. Use a torch and magnifying glass if necessary.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Card error (SDHC)*

Allo 7lerrad and welcome :wave:

Is there a little plastic 'slide' on the edge of the card somewhere, possibly marked 'Lock' or similar wording? If so, try sliding it to t'other position - If not, forget that :grin:

It's possible that the card has 'expired', early memory-chips on the cards had a rather short 'write-life', similar with the USB memory-sticks. When they expire, you can still read the contents, but not write to them - Newer cards have a lot longer 'write-life'.

All I can suggest is a new card from a reputable manufacturer.


----------



## 7lerrad (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Card error (SDHC)*

I thank everyone for your responses. I believe that I caused my own problem and didn't at first realize it. I got my wife a Coby digital photo frame for Xmas and installed sdhc card in frame before realizing that Coby only supports sd cards and not high capacity. The sdhc that I had in my camera that I was having problems with won't even come up on pc screen. It must be corrupted I guess. I appreciate the info about lock on side of card. I didn't know that. Learning everyday something new it seems.

Darrell


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Card error (SDHC)*

did you try, as suggested earlier, another card i your camera?
Are yo happy with what you found out and that the problem is your card as opposed to your camera?


----------



## 7lerrad (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Card error (SDHC)*

After trying everything the card was next step. Glad it turned out to be the card and not the camera. 

Darrell


----------

